# November Nor' easter



## snafu (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like we have a Nor'easter spinning to the south of us, and a quick peek at the forecast looks all green, no pinks or whites. Then again I only looked at weather.com. So is this going to be a washout or what?

btw - wth is up with the weather channel showing a movie tonight? And why Misery? Is this a first?


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2009)

snafu said:


> Looks like we have a Nor'easter spinning to the south of us, and a quick peek at the forecast looks all green, no pinks or whites. Then again I only looked at weather.com. So is this going to be a washout or what?
> 
> btw - wth is up with the weather channel showing a movie tonight? And why Misery? Is this a first?



Because they don't have enough bad weather news to alarm all the soccer moms and dads with...:x


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 13, 2009)

snafu said:


> Looks like we have a Nor'easter spinning to the south of us, and a quick peek at the forecast looks all green, no pinks or whites. Then again I only looked at weather.com. So is this going to be a washout or what?
> 
> btw - wth is up with the weather channel showing a movie tonight? And why Misery? Is this a first?



The Weather Channel has become a joke since NBC (GE) took it over.  Al Roker is a baffoon IMO.  

This storm to me is very similar to the Noreaster in Dec 1992.  The coast is taking a good pounding.  Too bad there is no cold air around to tap.  I'm sure NJ will take plenty of my tax $ to replenish the beaches (which I never use) and ignore Lake Hopatcong again (end rant).  The storm in Dec 1992 had some cold air and socked the Catskills big time.  I remember going to Belleayre the Sunday afterwards and having a wonderful day with powder and about 90% of the mountain open and no one there.  One of those unforgettable moments.  The winter of 92/93 was one of my favorites, climaxing with the March Super Storm.  I would be very pleased with a repeat of that one.  

BTW There are rumors of a pattern change for late Nov/early Dec.  Keeping my fingers crossed

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 13, 2009)

snafu said:


> btw - wth is up with the weather channel showing a movie tonight? And why Misery? Is this a first?



I have been wondering the samething!


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 13, 2009)

4aprice said:


> The Weather Channel has become a joke since NBC (GE) took it over.  Al Roker is a baffoon IMO.



This one is mgenerally more reliable then the weather channel. I also like the technical discussions.

http://www.wunderground.com/


----------



## Harvey (Nov 13, 2009)

*it's too warm*

Hey tarponhead.... I was wondering...is it:

tarp on head

or

tarpon head

or

something else

?

:smile:


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 13, 2009)

harvey44 said:


> Hey tarponhead.... I was wondering...is it:
> 
> 
> 
> tarpon head




that one :beer:


----------



## abc (Nov 13, 2009)

snafu said:


> btw - wth is up with the weather channel showing a movie tonight? And why Misery? Is this a first?


Weather channel is irrelavent. 

It's been irrelavent since the internet become mainstream. More and more so as most of us get instant weather info online than on TV. This is definitely one of the casualty TV people been worrying about the popularity of internet. It rather prove the point.


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> This one is mgenerally more reliable then the weather channel. I also like the technical discussions.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/



Weather Underground generates no original content.  It aggregates NWS data and makes it prettier.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah, from noaa, but like i said I like the discussions. Doc Masters actually does do an original analysis/predictions. But he is more of a hurricane guy which I realize has little relevence here...


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2009)

billski said:


> Because they don't have enough bad weather news to alarm all the soccer moms and dads with...:x



So true.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2009)

This weather blows.  Bring the cold and snowy.  Let the soccer moms panic.  Most of them should have a healthy supply of prozac anyway.


----------



## abc (Nov 14, 2009)

billski said:


> Weather Underground generates no original content.  It aggregates NWS data and makes it prettier.


But who does? (generate "original content"?)

It had always been my impression all weather forecast come from NWS...


----------

